# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم اسلاميات الموبايل & البـرامـج & الثـيـمــات  تطبيق أذكار المسلم

## samerkamel

* 
تطبيق أذكار المسلم 
يعمل تلقائيا مجاني ويدعم اللغتين العربية  والانجليزية ويتيح لك إضافة الدعاء والذكر الذي ترغب به لعدد لا نهائي، مع  اختيار وقت التذكير  والعديد من الميزات. 
حمله من المتجر مباشرة الآن
آندرويد
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
آيفون
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
التطبيق من انتاج موقع رياض العلم
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ولمزيد من التطبيقات
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## djaak

مشكور غلى هذا التطبيق

----------

